# Best Week?



## Stish85 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am from Wisconsin and have been going out to ND for a week the last 3 years. However, we have never hit it quite right. We have gotten birds but just not the numbes I know ND is capable of. We have tried field hunting as well as over water(non-roost ponds obviously). I was just wondering, for all of you more seasoned than myself, if there seems to be a week or 2 that is typically better than most. I know every year is the different, but I know here in wisconsin there is typcally a 2 week span where you will have 3 or 4 days that are just amazing. We have been going to ND the last week of Oct. and hunting in the south central to central part of the state.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

North Dakota isn't what it used to be. It has really turned into just a migrator state like all the others. So you have to hit it right. Try braving the early rush and get some young birds, or come late and risk all the birds being gone. Honestly your best bet is to just play it by ear and don't commit to an area or timeframe. If you must commit you really chose the safest time, end of October. If you have to commit to a time, don't commit to a species. Bring dark and light goose dekes, and crane dekes too. That way you can find something to hunt.


----------



## Stish85 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok great thanks. Yeah with everyone's schedules we have to commit to a timeframe. For the best field hunting how many decoys are really necessary? No doubt the more the better, typically anyway. But to bring 'em in consistanty is it really necessary to have a trailer full?


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

Its not neccasary but it does help. 2 dozen full body mallards and 4 dozen goose and a couple of mojos works just fine. The key is scouting find the honey hole and it really doesnt matter how many dekes you have.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck finding the right date to hit the peak migration. I've gotten screwed shooting for late October because we had a foot of snow already, and I've hunted Halloween without seeing nary a bird because it was 70 degrees. Kind of a crapshoot. Wait until the bitter end and hope for the best.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Probably sometime between Oct. 20 and Nov. 20...really no way to say any of those weeks are better than another from year to year. Some years one might be great and another year it might be a zero.


----------



## Stish85 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys! Hunting out here is a whole different experience than it is in Wisconsin. Amazing how well the birds work when they aren't being sky blasted by every guy in the county.


----------

